# Oberon Covers - a poll. Vote here!



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

What Oberons do you all have? Which colors? And if you don't have one which would you buy?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Avenue of Trees in Fern

Joining the household shortly will be:

Sky Dragon in Red (birthday present for my boyfriend)


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll be getting a Creekbed Maple cover in green in about a week.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a red Sky Dragon and I will order a saddle Roof of Heaven next week


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I edited the poll so a person can vote for more than one cover, since I know we have folks here with multiple covers.

I presently have the Hokusai wave in navy. I have a red River Garden and purple Roof of Heaven on order and expect them both to arrive on Wednesday of this week.

EDIT TO ADD: My daughter has the Tree of Life in brown.

L


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have Celtic Knots in black on order.  Being pulled in by the ROH in saddle.  May change my order (have to do it soon!), or order the ROH after the Celtic Knots arrives, if I love it as much as I think I am going to.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Deja-vu?

EL


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Roof of Heaven in purple for Serenity {K2}
Sky Dragon in Red for The First One {K1}
Sky Dragon in Red for my journal

Patricia


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Roof of heaven in purple for me
World Tree in green for my son 
butterfly in purple that was mine, but gave to my mom when roof of heaven came out.
All are Kindle 1 covers


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I have Sky Dragon in Black
River Garden in Red and coming shortly...3 Graces in Wine. I just adore their covers!!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I still don't have a Oberon yet but someday I hope to have Roof of Heaven.
But I'm waiting to see if it will be available in blue.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have Dragonfly Pond and my daughter has Tree of Life. I would love to have the Roof of Heaven, but will wait and ask for it for my birthday or Christmas.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I have Butterfly in purple (actually it will be here Wed. - I almost have it.).  I'm surprised it's not on the list.  

farmwife - unfortunately I think Oberon has already said they will not make ROH in navy b/c it doesn't work in that color.  That was the last I heard anyway.


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

I have red Sky Dragon for my K1, red Sun coming Wednesday for my K2, red River Garden as a journal, and red Double Celtic as a card case. Luckily, they didn't add red as the second color for any of the covers!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have Forest in fern.........I would have loved it in green, or Tree of Life in green & they would have changed my order (they are so cool), but they told me on the day my Forest was supposed to ship & I was too impatient to wait for another to be made.........I was surprised by how much I like the fern, it doesn't look pea green in person like it does on their website (to me anyway). I am sure I will order another soon, I just can't decide.
kjn


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have Roof of Heaven in Purple for Winchester (K2)

I don't have a Kindle cover for Kendall (K1) but I do have a Celtic Hounds Journal in Wine (because it is wrap-around where the K1 cover is front only) and I just ordered a Creekbed Maple Journal in Saddle so Kendall doesn't feel jealous of Winchester LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have Tree of Life in saddle and red River Garden.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the Sky Dragon in red.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

kari said:


> I have Butterfly in purple (actually it will be here Wed. - I almost have it.). I'm surprised it's not on the list.
> 
> farmwife - unfortunately I think Oberon has already said they will not make ROH in navy b/c it doesn't work in that color. That was the last I heard anyway.


I think Butterfly was more than likely missed in error. I'm sure PomLover can add it to her poll. I know several members have it.


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

I also have the Fern Dragonfly pond (with the frog) in the small journal and the fern Forrest for a checkbook cover


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a fern Forest and a saddle Creekbed Maple. I will probably get a green Tree of Life and purple Roof of Heaven.


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

Now that you've added some covers, will you go back through the earlier posts and update? I have Sky Dragon, but I voted Other because it wasn't listed, and now I can't change it. Hardly a biggie, but it does skew the results.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I just voted I had Celtic Hounds (wine) because I bought the one listed here on kindleboards and  I hope to get it soon. I'll post pics after it arrives if I can figure it out. I had a short list of four covers and this was number four on the list. I couldn't beat the price and since I couldn't see them ahead of time I might as well check it out. Orig list in order was the Hokusai Wave, then Ave of trees (fern), Forest (either green, hadn't decided, and Celtic Hounds last, but definitely in the running.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Supercrone said:


> Now that you've added some covers, will you go back through the earlier posts and update? I have Sky Dragon, but I voted Other because it wasn't listed, and now I can't change it. Hardly a biggie, but it does skew the results.


I was able to change mine. Just hit "Remove vote" and then vote correctly.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I have Creek Bed Maple in the large journal, in saddle.
The Housaki wave in biz card holder, in navy.
And tree for life in a check book cover in green.

I do not have an Oberon case for my K2.

Eric


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

kari said:


> I was able to change mine. Just hit "Remove vote" and then vote correctly.


Thanks. I thought of trying that, but I didn't want to do it if someone is going to go back and redo the totals; then I'd be voting twice. I'm making this too hard.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

I have Tree of Life in Saddle, and should be getting my new Butterfly in Navy this week (both K1.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

I have Celtic Hounds for my K1 and Celtic Braid (my favorite of their designs) for my checkbook.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the Flammarion Woodcut (Oberon calls it Roof of Heaven) in Purple for my K2.  I also have a Celtic Hounds journal and a very nice barrette from the good people at Oberon.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a fern Dragonfly pond that came with my K1 from the previous owner and the purple ROH.  The biggest problem is that I love them both and keep switching them every week or so.  I would like to get the red river garden and the fern or green forest.  I don't need all these covers!!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I have Forest in fern for my Kindle 2.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

My red River Garden should ship next week


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I ordered Roof of Heaven in saddle and anxiously awaiting the arrival!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have e-mailed them to ask if they can make dragonfly pond in navy. I am eagerly awaiting a response. But I just may have to buy it in green.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

mydreamywish said:


> I ordered Roof of Heaven in saddle and anxiously awaiting the arrival!


_Please_ post pics when you receive this! I think I may order the same one!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

butterfly in purple (K1)
Tree of life in saddle coming in saddle (K2)

What percent of Oberon's business is kindle?
Sylvia


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I am seriously mad at this board. I ordered my m-edge prodigy and have been eagerly awaiting its arrival. But you just _had_ to make me go look! Now I'm lookin at checkbook covers, portfolios covers, (Kindle covers), wallets--practically everything on the dang site! My tax refund has been happily gathering tiny little interest payment buddies that are now going to all have to find a new home. I hope you're all very happy!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> I am seriously mad at this board. I ordered my m-edge prodigy and have been eagerly awaiting its arrival. But you just _had_ to make me go look! Now I'm lookin at checkbook covers, portfolios covers, (Kindle covers), wallets--practically everything on the dang site!


 Sorry to hear, lol


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I am seriously mad at this board. I ordered my m-edge prodigy and have been eagerly awaiting its arrival. But you just _had_ to make me go look! Now I'm lookin at checkbook covers, portfolios covers, (Kindle covers), wallets--practically everything on the dang site! My tax refund has been happily gathering tiny little interest payment buddies that are now going to all have to find a new home. I hope you're all very happy!


Once upon a time, I liked M-edge...then I became a beta tester for the first round of Oberon covers and the rest is ... history.

L


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

Maybe it's my Y chromosome ... I just today ordered an Oberon Bold Celtic Knot in black (corners) for my Kindle 2.  I think it has a classic and timeless look.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Fed said:


> Maybe it's my Y chromosome ... I just today ordered an Oberon Bold Celtic Knot in black (corners) for my Kindle 2. I think it has a classic and timeless look.


I don't have the Y chromosome, but I ordered the same cover last week. I agree it looks classic and timeless. Of course, I am already trying to decide which my second Oberon cover will be!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

No Y chromosone here--but I have the Celtic Diamond in black on a journal.  It's absolutely elegant, very classic, so I'm sure Celtic Knots will be the same.

However, I bought Dragonfly Pond for the K2 for the first cover; I'll probably eventually end up with Creekbed Maple in Saddle for a second one later in the year.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a hokusai wave in navy for the K1 and a green forest journal that is converted to use for my K2. Works pretty well, a bit bigger than the kindle cover they make, but I had ordered it before they offered the second color. I placed the velcro strips so I could put the K1 in it also, if I like it enough I think I will just get journal covers when I want a new one- that way I can get patterns and colors they don't offer in Kindle covers. Of course that does make it harder to make a decision about what to get!

Lynn L


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

I finally caved and ordered a purple ROH today!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

egh34 said:


> I have e-mailed them to ask if they can make dragonfly pond in navy. I am eagerly awaiting a response. But I just may have to buy it in green.


They're really weird about what they'll make in navy. I think some of the other dyes look just as dark or darker, so I'm not sure why. And they offer the same designs in blue portfolios, journals, checkbook covers, so I don't get it.

Also, if you get a cover that looks NOTHING like the website (like the realy dark World Tree green) will they exchange it? I would not be happy if I got one that was so different from what I expected.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the Tree Of Life Life Journal in saddle. I also have the World Tree Kindle-1 cover in Forest Green.

I love them both.

-sailor


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the Tree of Life in Saddle - velcro, K1.  LOVE it!  
Thank goodness I got it on eBay - saved me the trouble of trying to make a decision between that, Roof of Heaven, and Forest.  I'd still be trying to decide!    (Of course I also bid on World Tree and Avenue of Trees on eBay, would've been happy with either of those as well but got beat out.)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I like the green/fern tree of heaven, creekbed maple, avenue of trees, but what I really want is for them to make Gingko in fern..  so for now I'm happy with my Sapphire Executive Platform M Edge.  I've only had the folding back format (have the minisuit for the K1) and I'm not totally sure I'd like a side fold as well.  

But I look at the Oberons and think "must have".


----------



## pjinia (Mar 16, 2009)

I just got my TOL in Saddle this morning but I predict a purple ROH is in my very near future!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I ordered a purple Roof of Heaven


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Love this thread, and may I just say I'm very pleased to see that I'm not the only one who has multiple Oberon covers!


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

Avalon said:


> Love this thread, and may I just say I'm very pleased to see that I'm not the only one who has multiple Oberon covers!


  Not hardly! I've only got one cover per Kindle, at least so far, but I felt the need to get a journal and card case just so I could have more designs. I really want a belt, but my waist never stays the same size long enough these days! I guess the next thing will have to be a checkbook cover.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Last night I ordered Sky Dragon in black.  The first book I bought as a child had a similar-looking dragon on the cover, so it will be special.  (Never mind Hypatia is already wearing a Cole Haan and an M-Edge Platform is pre-ordered!)

I wonder how long Oberon will take to ship?


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

Roof of Heaven in purple ordered on Friday. Also wondering the normal ship time from Oberon. My Kindle arrives on Friday - hopefully with a cover as well?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I think their lead time right now is probably significantly longer than usual since they're still working through a monthlong backlog of preorders for the K2.  My understanding is that each item is custom made when ordered, so I don't think most things are likely to arrive in less than a week at best between construction and shipping time.  Certainly I'd say either email or call & ask, they're very friendly.

My pre-order was placed on the 26th, shipped on the 13th, and arrived today, at least a week before it was originally slated to.  And it was well worth the wait!


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

My Oberon cover just arrived.  It is a black Kindle 2 cover with corners in the Bold Celtic Knot design.  It looks and smells great.  The Kindle is secure, the buttons, keys, and connectors are not blocked in any way.  The cover is slightly larger than the Amazon cover and would seem to offer a bit more protection.  I was concerned that the Oberon cover might be too bulky when folded back, but it folds back easily and is not a problem to hold in that position.

My cover arrived from Oberon far more quickly than I anticipated.  I placed the order on Sunday, March 15, 2009, and the cover arrived today (Saturday, March 21) via the USPS.  Less than a week!

Life is good.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I have Tree of Life in saddle.  Got it right when I got my K1.  I love it!  I recently ordered Dragonfly Pond on fern for those colorful days....I don't have it yet, but it shipped yesterday.  I can't wait!  Choices!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Fed said:


> My Oberon cover just arrived. It is a black Kindle 2 cover with corners in the Bold Celtic Knot design. It looks and smells great. The Kindle is secure, the buttons, keys, and connectors are not blocked in any way. The cover is slightly larger than the Amazon cover and would seem to offer a bit more protection. I was concerned that the Oberon cover might be too bulky when folded back, but it folds back easily and is not a problem to hold in that position.
> 
> My cover arrived from Oberon far more quickly than I anticipated. I placed the order on Sunday, March 15, 2009, and the cover arrived today (Saturday, March 21) via the USPS. Less than a week!
> 
> Life is good.


I'm glad you received yours so quickly and are happy with it. I've had mine for less than a week (butterfly in purple) and couldn't be happier. Every concern I had before receiving it melted away as soon as I tried it out. It's perfect!  Now I want another one!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Fed said:


> My Oberon cover just arrived. It is a black Kindle 2 cover with corners in the Bold Celtic Knot design. It looks and smells great. The Kindle is secure, the buttons, keys, and connectors are not blocked in any way. The cover is slightly larger than the Amazon cover and would seem to offer a bit more protection. I was concerned that the Oberon cover might be too bulky when folded back, but it folds back easily and is not a problem to hold in that position.
> 
> My cover arrived from Oberon far more quickly than I anticipated. I placed the order on Sunday, March 15, 2009, and the cover arrived today (Saturday, March 21) via the USPS. Less than a week!
> 
> Life is good.


Congratulations! Please post pics! I am waiting for this same cover! I actually ordered before you, on the 11th. I expect mine next week.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I have  "Other"   .  Raven, in taupe.  So far I think I'm the only one with Raven.  I love it.  My wish list includes sky dragon in red and roof of heaven in purple.

Kathie


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Latjoe said:


> I have "Other"  . Raven, in taupe. So far I think I'm the only one with Raven. I love it. My wish list includes sky dragon in red and roof of heaven in purple.
> 
> Kathie


Kathie, did you post pictures in the Post Oberon Pictures here thread?? Many would like to see the Raven in taupe in a "personal" picture....


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Kathie, did you post pictures in the Post Oberon Pictures here thread?? Many would like to see the Raven in taupe in a "personal" picture....


I did, here's the pic again. I chose the raven because I love the qualities of raven medicine

Kathie


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

PRETTY!

I apologize for not remembering.  I have looked at so many Oberon pics, I forget who posted what and where.....


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

my TOL and my K2 replacment have shipped within a couple of days of each other, maybe this was ment to be.  new K2 within a new Oberon saddle TOL.
Sylvia


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> PRETTY!
> 
> I apologize for not remembering. I have looked at so many Oberon pics, I forget who posted what and where.....


I would have just posted a link to my other post but haven't looked up how to do that yet. And what? You don't remember everything posted on this board?  (I have a hard enough time just remembering where I've posted)

Kathie


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Hehehe...glad I am not alone there. 

(Did you know if you go to "Profile" at the top, you can see ALL your posts in a list.  Scary!)


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I ordered on Monday and it was shipped on Thursday.  I chose UPS instead of USPS because they lost my package 2 weeks ago and it's never been recovered.  A coworker ordered on Tuesday and chose USPS and it was also shipped on Thursday.  I just spoke to her and her cover is already in Atlanta (she just checked), I also checked and mine is stuck somewhere call SAN PABLO, CA with an estimate delivery date of March 26!  Hers will probably be delivered on Monday.  How the heck that happened when I paid $3 more for UPS!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I also chose UPS instead of USPS.  I miscalculated the transit time, I thought UPS was only three days to TX, but it is four. If I had chosen USPS I probably would have received my cover today.  Instead I will have it Tuesday.  I am ok with it, though.  I know exactly when it will be here.


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

UPS ground is slower if you live any distance from the shipper. I live across the country from Oberon, and it takes a week. Also, they don't deliver on Saturday. With things like Oberon, though, I've chosen it because of the insurance. The fact that Oberon goes out of their way to state on their site that USPS can't be tracked or insured scares me. Also, for me, UPS and FedEx are more convenient because they deliver to my door. I have one of those big communal mailbox setups, and I don't go every day to pick up my mail, and if something won't fit in the big boxes there, I have to go to the PO. I've had things lost, damaged, or delayed with USPS, but only minor damage, and rarely, with UPS or FedEx. Well, two Christmases ago FedEx did get my iMac from CA to VA overnight and then put it on a truck for delivery FOUR TIMES before actually delivering it, but that was simply weird. I blame the Grinch.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

Lilly said:


> I ordered on Monday and it was shipped on Thursday. I chose UPS instead of USPS because they lost my package 2 weeks ago and it's never been recovered. A coworker ordered on Tuesday and chose USPS and it was also shipped on Thursday. I just spoke to her and her cover is already in Atlanta (she just checked), I also checked and mine is stuck somewhere call SAN PABLO, CA with an estimate delivery date of March 26! Hers will probably be delivered on Monday. How the heck that happened when I paid $3 more for UPS!


 San Pablo is a smallish town about 40 miles south east of the Oberon factory(which is in Santa Rosa) Probably more than you wanted to know . . .  (I live about 8 miles from Santa Rosa).

Kathie


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Supercrone said:


> UPS ground is slower if you live any distance from the shipper. I live across the country from Oberon, and it takes a week. Also, they don't deliver on Saturday. With things like Oberon, though, I've chosen it because of the insurance. The fact that Oberon goes out of their way to state on their site that USPS can't be tracked or insured scares me.


To be fair, Oberon's site does NOT say that USPS packages cannot be insured; they can only be insured for up to $100. Which isn't exactly true either according to the postal service, but if that's Oberon's policy, then I'd assume they won't insure packages worth more. Silly on their part, since legally the shipper is the one liable in a dispute, but whatever.  https://www.oberondesign.com/store/shipinfo.php And I have to laugh about them saying UPS insures against theft; I've had friends embroiled in LONG disputes with both UPS & FedEx when a package is listed as delivered but nothing's there when they get home. It really doesn't seem to matter which shipper you use; none of them take exceptional care, and none of them have spectacular customer service that sets them apart from the others.

I very rarely ship via UPS ground if I have the choice; from nearly everywhere to Seattle, it takes longer & costs more. Knock on wood, I've had no issues with USPS. The (non)tracking system is irritating as heck, but inevitably when it's not showing up, or showing as still at the original drop off point, it's because the seller didn't actually get it into the post office that day after setting up the online label. It's extremely rare that it even takes three days for an item to arrive--9 times out of 10, I get the package in two.

But--I'm also home during the day for the most part (which both our carrier & our UPS drivers know! LOL) and in a neighborhood where even if I wasn't, nothing's going anywhere if it's left on my porch.


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> To be fair, Oberon's site does NOT say that USPS packages cannot be insured; they can only be insured for up to $100. Which isn't exactly true either according to the postal service, but if that's Oberon's policy, then I'd assume they won't insure packages worth more. Silly on their part, since legally the shipper is the one liable in a dispute, but whatever.


My bad.  Thanks for pointing that out, although I was thinking of the wording that I seem to remember shows when you're at the order step where you choose shipping method. At that point, I remember clicking on each choice, and the one for priority mail is where they gave the warning. I thought it said it couldn't be insured, but I can't check without going through the ordering process, and I'm too lazy. If they insure up to $100, I may try that for my next order. It will certainly beat waiting a week or more just for delivery.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lilly said:


> I ordered on Monday and it was shipped on Thursday. I chose UPS instead of USPS because they lost my package 2 weeks ago and it's never been recovered. A coworker ordered on Tuesday and chose USPS and it was also shipped on Thursday. I just spoke to her and her cover is already in Atlanta (she just checked), I also checked and mine is stuck somewhere call SAN PABLO, CA with an estimate delivery date of March 26! Hers will probably be delivered on Monday. How the heck that happened when I paid $3 more for UPS!


You'll have it on Thursday, 3/26, I am sure. If you read the whole "Oberon cover for the K2 shipped!" thread, you'll see my whole shipping saga. Basically, it got to San Pablo on 3/12 and sat there forever. It was due to be delivered on 3/18 and it was delivered, even though the shipping information never changed until 3/17 when it suddenly arrived in Chelmsford, MA.

If you're smart, you WON'T be like me, checking your shipping info every 20 minutes and driving yourself crazy. Instead, just go about your life, read a few Kindle books, and be happy when the package arrives as scheduled.

You should look at the thread for the surprise I also got when my package arrived -- something I wasn't expecting. The good news is, I was able to make cincinnatideb a happy Oberon owner, too, which I never expected to do!

L


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> Congratulations! Please post pics! I am waiting for this same cover! I actually ordered before you, on the 11th. I expect mine next week.


I posted some pictures at:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg120749.html#msg120749

I think you will really like the Knot. As I said with the pictures, it's beautiful and understated. I like that.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Fed said:


> I posted some pictures at:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg120749.html#msg120749
> 
> I think you will really like the Knot. As I said with the pictures, it's beautiful and understated. I like that.


Thanks so much! Even more gorgeous than I had hoped! Can't wait for mine to be delivered on Tuesday.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

frojazz said:


> I'll be getting a Creekbed Maple cover in green in about a week.


frojazz, would you please post pictures when you get your Creekbed Maple in green? I have been wanting to see one.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Fed said:


> I posted some pictures at:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg120749.html#msg120749
> 
> I think you will really like the Knot. As I said with the pictures, it's beautiful and understated. I like that.


After seeing your post, I now want the Celtic Knot now! It's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

DD said:


> frojazz, would you please post pictures when you get your Creekbed Maple in green? I have been wanting to see one.


I'm waiting (not) patiently for mine to come...I'll for sure post pics when it gets here!



Lilly said:


> I also checked and mine is stuck somewhere call SAN PABLO, CA with an estimate delivery date of March 26!


I'm in the same boat at Lilly. Estimated delivery date of 3-26.



Leslie said:


> If you're smart, you WON'T be like me, checking your shipping info every 20 minutes and driving yourself crazy. Instead, just go about your life, read a few Kindle books, and be happy when the package arrives as scheduled.
> 
> L


I was nodding when I read this from Leslie, but I've checked the UPS tracking site 2x's since then. 
(Not like the status will change on a Sunday, anyway, but you never know, right?)


----------

